# INIBICO frog prices



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

So one day the new INIBICO shipment is going to come and there is supposed to be some pretty cool stuff in the new shipment. I have heard all sorts of good things like mysteriosus, duelmanni, some of those new fant morphs, silverstonei, uakarii, etc, etc, etc. My question is how much do you think the above frogs (or any that may/should come in the next shipment) will go for and what do you think is a fair price? Just my curious nature as to what people expect the prices for these frogs will be and get an idea if most think those prices are about where they should be or if they are too high.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have my own opinions, but will not share them here as it falls into the category of:

UNREGISTERED VENDOR FEEDBACK!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

when is the shipment expected?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

to expensive for my wallet at the moment but the prices wont be to high that they wont sell out :?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Regardless of price, I hope that some of the profits go back to Peru for the origional intent of the project.

*Poison Dart Frog Ranching to Protect Rainforest and Alleviate Poverty*

If I am not mistaken the major funding of this project was produced by GEF. The Global Environment Facility (GEF), established in 1991, helps developing countries fund projects and programs that protect the global environment. GEF grants support projects related to biodiversity, climate change, international waters, land degradation, the ozone layer, and persistent organic pollutants.

The objective of the project is to promote sustainable cultivation of poison dart frogs for export, so local people can earn a better living from conserving the forest than by cutting it down. The project’s main outcomes are in three complementary areas: forest preservation, poverty alleviation, and frog conservation. The project also supports a few related beneficial outcomes.

We as hobbiests must be concerned with the future of these frogs and the enviroments where they come from.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Its all about supply and demand, and most of the prices on the recent imports have been fair. Sure its a bit of money when we want them all.



> UNREGISTERED VENDOR FEEDBACK!


Was it removed? as I don't see any listed...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No, just stating, kinda wish I wouldn't have said anything...
What I would have to say would be a pretty grey area in that category, and I don't want to get on a slippery slope.

Anyways, last I heard from Sean, there wasn't plans for the (November) shipment to have much that isn't listed on Sean's site.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, this stuff is kinda weird with all that is going on. For every person that says there will be mystis, there is one that say there won't. For every person that say there will be new stuff there's one that says it will be all the same. I guess I'm just kinda interested in what you guys think legal mysteriosus and vanzolini, duelmanni, silverstonei and stuff like that will be worth or what they should /would go for...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They will be about like the rest I would expect and Im sure they are coming.... just a matter of time. Again though it would depend on supply and demand. Say any of those come in but there are only 20 of them... They will go for a higher price. The current vents morphs and etc breed rather well so they maybe a bit lower than some others. Tough to say until they are here...


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I think that if you like at the prices that have been set for some of the newer frogs brought in by Understory and INIBICO (Black and Orange Bassleri, Iquitos Red-Orange/Blackwater Vents, Variabilis, Spotted Retics) - you can come up with a rough idea of where the prices of future frogs will be. I am sure that the prices on some will be higher - but frankly - with the projects benefitting, and the fact that there will be someone to pay them - I don't think there is anything wrong with that.

I don't have a problem paying more money for a frog from these projects - as I know that I am supporting a great cause.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not only a great cause, but also a fresh batch of genes, and in most cases a code to locality as well.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes I think we need to make a point of starting to use the codes as well... Especially with all the vents, as many of them are very close in appearance.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Maybe calling them all INIBICO or Understory or whatever is not necesarily the terminology I was trying to infer. I meant more just new Peruvian frogs coming in and not necessarily Sean Stewart imported frogs.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I would not hold your breath for mysteriosus or sliversotnei coming in on any shipment anytime soon. Im sure there will be some interesting thumbs and if things contiue to go well over there many more will follow. And I would also expect some of these prices to be very high.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

This just seems like a good place to point out some of the breeders on this board are going a step farther, and supporting the Peruvian projects with a portion of the proceeds from sales of the offspring- now that is what I'm looking for! Folks doing this (kicking money back to TWI, or the Dendrobates.org guys, or INIBICO, or Understory) are gonna get my frog dollar everytime.

There's a lot of chatter on this board about hobbiest based conservation, but this is the first time I've seen something so plainly generous and really looking out for the frogs and their habitat. 

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

We will spin up the IAD collection like we did last year, where we raised over $600 for them. Just a matter of getting the details on show for 2007.

I do agree with your comments and many people do donate a bit of money to the causes you listed.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Personally, I don't think the prices have been out of line considering all the factors that have gone into making this project a sucess. 

This is NEW BLOOD coming into the hobby, and it is my opinion a PRICELESS option.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*GREASER*, I would not rule those frogs out or any others, as from the sounds of things the rules are not as most people "think" they are, or they have recently changed.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I agree, I wouldn't be surprised at anything these days.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone know how much was raised at MWFF? I think a few of us would like to know what our combined contributions and donations added up to at the auction.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> *GREASER*, I would not rule those frogs out or any others, as from the sounds of things the rules are not as most people "think" they are, or they have recently changed.


I agree. I just know alot of what was going on in Peru last april and even saw first hand some of the breeding facilities. I even may have had some of the parents to these new imports in my own hands (depending on what species and morphs these new frogs are). I know there are plans for lots and lots of stuff. If its up to the right people and things go smoothly there will be more new and interesting frogs in the hobby then people will know what to do with. But I was just saying I dont see mysteriosus and silverstonei coming in just yet. Its just my guess..................I miss Peru


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

To get a Silverstonii it will involve $175 and quick acting :wink: At least this is the price they will be going for from Sean Stewart


----------

